# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  اناشيد عن الرفيق

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما اجمل الرفقه الصالحه

وهنيئا لمن يصونها

وانا اليوم جبتلكم شوية اناشيد عن الرفيق من اليوتيوب
اتمنى انها تنال اعجابكم

 *يا رفيق الدرب       محمد الحسيان*





*نشيد يارفيقي لماذا ., احمد الهاجري ومشاري العراده*





*نشيد :: يا رفيق الصبا :: رااااائعة*

----------


## آلجوري

*يسلمو عجلوني 

كل منشد أحسن من التاني والله أنا شخصيا بحب أناشيدهم*

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
_يسلمو عجلوني 

كل منشد أحسن من التاني والله أنا شخصيا بحب أناشيدهم 

شكرا يا ايات
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## غسان

_مشكور_

----------

